# Hovering my finger over the screen while on TT forum



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Winds me up! Why do I get taken to the AppStore for some dungeon game or Lovo app?!!!

It must be coding here some kind of pay per click java script sneaky website maker added

Anyone else find this annoying!!?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

use a laptop, not a phone!


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm. This happens to me (and a load of others) on Detailing World.

Strange.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Had that on detailing world and av forums but not here yet :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Complain to the app store - it's a rogue advertiser spamming through google. Looks like the Java exploit they know about still still hasn't been fixed :?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

It's on iPad too.......

5 minutes here and it's like every 1 minute I get redirected to AppStore.

Drives me crazy!

I use iphone and iPad because work still uses IE8!!!

And at home I CBA to use laptop when I have ipad


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Went into advanced safari settings and turned off Java script.

All ok,


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, disabling Java will fix it but then of course you have no Java. If instead, when you get directed through to the App store you report the app for spam offences mentioning google ads as being the channel by which the Java exploit is being run then they will remove the advertiser as that way you will have identified the offender for them by complaining about the app.

Unfortunately we can't identify the advertiser as what gets steamed to you via google is tailored to an individual user and it will be one of those advertisers.


----------

